# Mavericks sign G Erick Strickland



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Guard Erick Strickland is back with the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> Strickland, who played with the Mavericks from 1996-2000, signed with the team on Monday.
> 
> ...


Link

More D, outside shooting and experience with this signing. As young as most of our players are its good to have another seasoned Vet to add into the mix.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I think some experience will help you guys, no question. It will also be nice for you to have a shooter that can spread the defense. If I am correct, that is an area you could have used some help in last year.

Good luck this season! :cheers:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I've always liked Erick Strickland, and have always wondered why he couldn't find consistent minutes as a reserve. I haven't seen much of him in the past few years, so I don't know if he still has game or not.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

He doesn't have to have much game left. I can't see him getting more than 10 minutes per game with our crowded back court. I think this move is more of a saftey net type move for Avery to allow him more options if Daniels doesn't step it up or Stackhouse starts being that "cancer" everyone has warned us about.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He's a good end of the bench player at this point.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

We don't have room on the end of the bench or anywhere else for that matter. We already have 17 players on contract before these training camp signings.

Wahad is going to be released.
Bradley is going to retire.

But that still leaves 15 players with a contract. So maybe they are going to let Strickland compete with Rawle Marshall for that last roster spot. I don't think he will be competing with Josh Powell since they play different positions. I doubt that Strickland will be with the Mavs beyond training camp but you never know. It may be a defensive competition between Strick and Marshall. I might lean toward Marshall because of his size and age over the older and shorter Strickland.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Also could be a move to push the younger guys harder durring training camp to make the face a crafty vet like Strickland. :whoknows: 

Maybe there is a trade in the works where we're sending out two players and only getting one back......


----------



## paul06901 (Apr 20, 2005)

Mavs need to stop signing these randoms who are past their primes and start concentrating on keeping their recent DP's in the lineup.

Keep the terry/harris thing going, and give harris more time at PG, he's still in-experienced, but has sooooo much potential its not even funny. He makes some incredible decisions that some veterans dont even make, however his errors are still appearant.

Mavs organization is starting to look like its getting solid, but if they keep adding and releasing players they will not be a serious contender. They need to keep a strong lineup throughout the game, with solid bench players, but what they dont need is a million guys for each position, that hurts them and does all but help the team to actually become a TEAM.




On a side note, Strickland used to be the one player I HATED in NBA 2k, he would ALWAYS tear the Mavs up when I played, he was the best player on the worst team! :sad:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mavsman said:


> We don't have room on the end of the bench or anywhere else for that matter. We already have 17 players on contract before these training camp signings.
> 
> Wahad is going to be released.
> Bradley is going to retire.
> ...



actually the league changed the roster limit to 15 players this year.


----------

